# Graveur Pioneer DVR A18 LBK



## mic27 (24 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,
j'ai un PowerMAC G4 Miror 2x1,25ghz et 2 graveurs 1x Pioneer DVD 107  et 1x  Toshiba ( Roxio toast 6 titanium ou Idvd ), les deux fonctionnaient bien , lecture et gravure ( Mais 4,7 Go maxi) . Je viens de changer le Toshiba contre un Pioneer DVR A18 LBK (capacite de gravage >8Go ) ,
Montage facile en lieu et place (IDE) MALHEUREUSEMENT ce nouveau graveur lit bien mais ne grave NI CD , NI DVD , NI DVD DL ...........QUI PEUT M' AIDER ????????
Merci d'avance 
Mic27


----------



## iMacounet (24 Septembre 2010)

Il doit être incompatible ?
problème de firmware ?
bien branché ?


----------



## Invité (25 Septembre 2010)

Avec quel Mac Os ?


----------



## mic27 (28 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il doit être incompatible ?
> problème de firmware ?
> bien branché ?


Bonjour , 
très simple à brancher ......sur MAC les connecteurs sont prévus avec détrompeur !
Selon le service MACWAY ,par qui il m'a été conseillé ,il est totalement compatible .
Problème de firmware ...........je n'ai pas de réponse .
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Il doit être incompatible ?
> problème de firmware ?
> bien branché ?


Bonjour , 
très simple à brancher ......sur MAC les connecteurs sont prévus avec détrompeur !
Selon le service MACWAY ,par qui il m'a été conseillé ,il est totalement compatible .
Problème de firmware ...........je n'ai pas de réponse .
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Il doit être incompatible ?
> problème de firmware ?
> bien branché ?





Invité a dit:


> Avec quel Mac Os ?



Avec OS X 10.5 leopard


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2010)

il apparaît comme une possibilité dans Toast ou iTunes ou il n'y a que l'autre ?


----------



## mic27 (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous ....
en fait j' AI TROUVE ......c'est simple sur le Power Mac G4 ( MD MIRROR et autres ) la fenêtre d'ouverture de facade est trop petite .....il faut limer 2 à 3 mm en haut et de chaque coté  afin que le support de DVD,CD etc ... puisse sortir sinon il reste BLOQUE  , ne sort pas et tu cherches 1000 raisons .
Pour ceux que cela intéresse j'ai fait un descriptif précis de ce qu'il faut faire .........maintenant ça grave et avec Toast 6 titanium SANS PROBLEME .
Merci quand même
MIC 27


----------



## iMacounet (1 Octobre 2010)

Pour ce problème tout est indiqué chez Sterpin !


----------

